# Silver On 567 Cape Talk



## RIEFY (16/4/14)

was that you on the radio a few minutes ago? sure sounded like you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver (16/4/14)

Indeed it was @Cape vaping supplies !
Thanks for noticing 
You are sharp

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/4/14)

You cant just leave it like that, details please

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

and i think a fine (@Rob Fisher) is in order here, mmmmm....? why weren't we all alerted to the fact that you were going to be on the radio @Silver????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (16/4/14)

yes @Silver why werent we informed?


----------



## shabbar (16/4/14)

spill the beans silver

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

We had better get some info real fast otherwise there are going to be fines galore!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (16/4/14)

LOL

Thanks for the concern and the attention guys and girl 

This was for my work - not vaping related. 
I am a technology analyst and from time to time the media ask me to talk about tech and telecom companies like MTN, Vodacom etc. 

So today's 702 interview was on price competition in the mobile sector. 

They called me a few minutes before to ask me to speak - so I never knew I would be on 

Happens quite often like that.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

okay then i think we can let this one slide


----------



## Silver (16/4/14)

Thanks @Metal Liz !
LOL

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy (16/4/14)

Awesome, a radio celeb in our mists. Lucky you dodged the "My Lady Fisher" there.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre (16/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> Awesome, a radio celeb in our *mists*. Lucky you dodged the "My Lady Fisher" there.


And I do presume that "mists" was quite intentional....seeing we are on a vaping forum after all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vaalboy (16/4/14)

Matthee said:


> And I do presume that "mists" was quite intentional....seeing we are on a vaping forum after all!



Oooops - classic typo!!


----------



## devdev (16/4/14)

Nice one @vaalboy glad to see that this "My lady Fisher" is taking off 

Must be honest, when Rob first posted in the Face Behind the Post thread with all his fishing pics I thought his nick was because his name was rob and he was a fisher(man)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (16/4/14)

Wow... very impressed Mr @Silver 

Pity I missed it... I'm interested as to what was said, It affects my business directly.

Do you have a transcript?


----------



## Silver (16/4/14)

Hi @ShaneW - thanks
Was a very general interview and quite short - so doubt you will get much detail from it
No transcripts to my knowledge - but 702 usually runs podcasts of their shows.


----------



## ShaneW (16/4/14)

I assume it was about the courtcase involving Vodacom and Mtn.

I'm a Voip reseller so supporting the consumers. The recent interconnect price drop was very welcomed


----------



## Silver (16/4/14)

Great stuff @ShaneW - we should probably have a chat over the phone sometime.

That interview was triggered by MTN's introduction of their 79c per minute promotional offer - and what this likely means for general retail pricing... Nothing too detailed...


----------



## ShaneW (16/4/14)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @ShaneW - we should probably have a chat over the phone sometime.
> 
> That interview was triggered by MTN's introduction of their 79c per minute promotional offer - and what this likely means for general retail pricing... Nothing too detailed...



Yeah would like that.

Yip... very aggressive move by MTN. It throws my Voip business into a new dimension.

Interested to see what the competitors do


----------



## vaalboy (16/4/14)

I have also heard that Nashua mobile is shutting shop? The pressure must be on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

